# Kobe Bryant Fined for Using Anti-Gay Slur.



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/13/us-nba-lakers-bryant-idUSTRE73C7SX20110413

He called the ref a "f**king f*gg*t". (http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/nba-fines-kobe-bryant-100000-over-gay-slur-2011134)

Then he apologizes later saying...

Quote: from the article


> "The words expressed do not reflect my feelings toward the gay and lesbian communities and *were not meant to offend anyone."*


Yeah, sorry buddy, but that ain't an apology. That's just you trying to make it other people's problem.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Yea, I heard his stump speech and was unimpressed. He did everything possible to dodge saying sorry. He probably wouldn't have felt sincerely remorseful, but avoiding an apology was a bad PR move.


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

He is scum.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a great response:

http://offthedribble.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/15/a-gay-former-player-responds-to-kobe-bryant/?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

He's such a douchebag entitled little shit


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't understand the thought process behind that apology. It's not the first time I've heard that "logic" but it makes absolutely no sense. I am glad that the incident has gotten some attention, maybe has people discussing the use of this kind of slur who would not otherwise be doing so, etc. OTOH, I've read a fair bit of defense of the whole thing and that's turning my stomach.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe the thought process behind that kind of 'apology' is "if I word this right, I can make everyone think I'm sorry without actually accepting blame for doing anything wrong."


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> I believe the thought process behind that kind of 'apology' is "if I word this right, I can make everyone think I'm sorry without actually accepting blame for doing anything wrong."


Exactly! I'm not a fan of him at all. Surprisingly, I found that I can like him even less.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

*Flame suit on*.....I think that some terms/words/phrases have or can transcend their original meaning and be used without ill intent. I don't use the term *fa*****, but if I heard someone say it my mind would not go immediately to homophobic hate speech. I certainly think that Americans could elevate their speech and be more mindful about the words they choose, but in the middle of a competition when someone is riled up and frustrated I don't think it should be taken the same way as if he just walked by someone on the street and said it. I can think of a number of terms I would call a ref (hopefully inaudibly) were I competing and saw a bad call and what Kobe said would be probably tamer than all of them.


----------



## milletpuff (Jul 4, 2008)

But his intent *was* ill - he was trying to be as insulting as possible to the ref, and the most insulting thing that he could think of was to call him a gay man. And, if that particular slur were not used ACTIVELY EVERY SINGLE DAY to attack, threaten, bully and victimize gay men and boys, then *MAYBE* I could sort of kind of see where you are coming from. But I just don't agree AT ALL. It's awesome for you that you can hear that word and you mind does not go automatically to homophobic hate speech. That's a wonderful gift that comes from straight privilege. Queer people don't always have that luxury.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom*
> 
> *Flame suit on*.....I think that some terms/words/phrases have or can transcend their original meaning and be used without ill intent. I don't use the term *fa*****, but if I heard someone say it my mind would not go immediately to homophobic hate speech. I certainly think that Americans could elevate their speech and be more mindful about the words they choose, but in the middle of a competition when someone is riled up and frustrated I don't think it should be taken the same way as if he just walked by someone on the street and said it. I can think of a number of terms I would call a ref (hopefully inaudibly) were I competing and saw a bad call and what Kobe said would be probably tamer than all of them.


Uh yeah, this word has no ill intent when it is used positively, which is not what happened here. Bryant used it in a sentence as an insult, there is no way that is anything but homophobic whether he intended it to be or not. I'm not going to have any faith that someone is not a homophobe if that particular word is on their lists of things to call people when they are mad at them. But then that is just the opinion of someone who has been called the F word more than a few times, by people who admit they are homophobic and people who claim to be "open and accepting".


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

STupid question, but where does the money for the fines go? I hope the 100K goes to GLAAD, or some place similar.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Bryant used it in a sentence as an insult, there is no way that is anything but homophobic whether he intended it to be or not. I'm not going to have any faith that someone is not a homophobe if that particular word is on their lists of things to call people when they are mad at them.


Right. If it's not something you're at least comfortable saying, it's not something that's going to come out of your mouth in the heat of the moment.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I really liked this related article:

Brazilian Volleyball Fans Show Mass Support for Gay Player After "******" Chant Incident

http://www.care2.com/causes/civil-rights/blog/fans-respond-to-******-chant-in-volleyball-match/

Quote:


> *Flame suit on*.....I think that some terms/words/phrases have or can transcend their original meaning and be used without ill intent. I don't use the term *fa*****, but if I heard someone say it my mind would not go immediately to homophobic hate speech. I certainly think that Americans could elevate their speech and be more mindful about the words they choose, but in the middle of a competition when someone is riled up and frustrated I don't think it should be taken the same way as if he just walked by someone on the street and said it. I can think of a number of terms I would call a ref (hopefully inaudibly) were I competing and saw a bad call and what Kobe said would be probably tamer than all of them.


I am intrued by this arguement in this situation. I have definately this before. BUT... with this specific word, has it really entered the common vernacular as a non-negative thing? Yes, it is well within common usage to throw out the (as my DP calls it) "actually offensive F-bomb" and have it have nothing to do with sexual orientation. But, it generally seems to still be an *insult.* Basically, saying that being gay, in itself, IS synonymous with insult. You aren't saying the person *is* gay, just saying that they're ****insult bad qualities here****, like a gay person. How is this better? It's very similar to how so many people seem to use the word "Retarded" synonymously with unenjoyable, not-cool, etc... It really doesn't make the situation better.


----------

